# Droopy Mantis 2



## FitzWallace (Aug 18, 2007)

Apologies if this is a second posting..my first may have gotten lost in cyberspace. I have a 4 month old adult Chinese mantis. Yesterday he was eating &amp; flying, and today he doesn't have the strength to move, and won't even eat from my hand. I've read that they live 5-6 months, so this may just be his time, but it seems like it's too soon! Is there anything I could/should do? Any advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 18, 2007)

He ate a sick fly. feed him water then honey and repeat


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2007)

> He ate a sick fly. feed him water then honey and repeat


How do you know this? He never mentioned anything about a fly. I don't recommend you feed him water then honey! No idea where you came up with that. Bottom line is we don't really know what causes these things.


----------



## Asa (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, way too early to give advice for that. More info please.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL i read it wrong! i thought he said it was eating flies when he said "He was eating and flying"


----------



## Kriss (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi FitzWallace,

The only thing to do is give it time.

You may notice an improvement in its health in a day or two.

But as you say it may just be the end of its life span.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 19, 2007)

An adult male normaly lasts 3-5 months(not 5-6) so he is prob on the death path :roll:


----------



## FitzWallace (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanx for the replies. He did die. *sigh* I do have 2 left from the same case. Hopefully they will live a bit longer. Thanks again!


----------



## Precious (Aug 19, 2007)

If you're sure he's cashin' out, you can help him along by putting him in the freezer. It's kind and quick. Sorry


----------

